# Wood River Retriever Club, Picabo, ID



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open callbacks to the Water blind: (22 dogs)
2,5,9,10,11,12,15,16,20,21,22,26,27,28,29,30,32,36,38,39,41,42


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the Amateur : 55 entries, Judges :Barry Cruickshank and Tim Averett

the grounds are in excellent shape and the grass is about 18inches high

the first series featured a Triple with two retired guns..the middle bird was thrown R>L, the right hand bird was also thrown R>L and the flyer was far to the left and also thrown R>L

Clint stepped up with Tater and the gunners had trouble with the flyer...after having his number called he sent her for the flyer and the gunners called to say they had not killed the flyer and it was loose..Clint asked for an immediate re run and was granted that option...this time the gunners didnt miss, and Tater nailed the triple...the early work was apparently mixed,they will get this test done and most likely go to a land blind


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the Amateur : not sure of the exact amount of dogs brought back for the second series (somewhere like mid 40's)

but the judges have come back with one heck of a land/water/land /channel blind..I am not at the event but it sounds like there will be many whistles used and many will not survive to see the end of the blind..it is the type of blind that a confident trainer/handler would love to run..stay tuned


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd series: 24 dogs
2,3,7,8,10,12,14,15,16,22,25,27,29,31,34,36,38,41,42,46,47,49,52,55


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open Results: 
1st- #10 Mel O/H Alan Madsen
2nd #32 Hottie Owner Chuck Kiehn, Handled by Don Remien
3rd #36 Kid Owners Valerie Martin & Breck Howrd, Handled by Breck Howard
4th #39 Shooter Owners Pat & Debi Nichols, Handled by Pat Nichols
RJ #38 Lil Owners Charlene & Chester Koeth, Handled by Don Remien
Jams: #29 Tucker, #12 Billy Ray, and #9 Logan

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Derby Results:
1st #9 Breeze Owners Ben & Heather Echevarria, Handled by Ben Echevarria
2nd #7 Shiner, John & Sharon Van der Lee, Handled by John Van der Lee
3rd #5 Drake, Owners Breck & Cynthia Howard and Ralph Overland, Handled by Breck Howard
4th #3 Stryker, Owners Breck & Cynthisa Howard, Handled by Breck Howard
RJ #10 Fergie Owner Doug Kolan, Handled by Mark Henry
Jams: 11,6,8,14

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Congratulations to Alan and Mel, qualifying them for both Nationals and to all who finished! Go Katie!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

zydecogator said:


> Congratulations to Alan and Mel, qualifying them for both Nationals and to all who finished! Go Katie!


That's an FC title for Mel, too, to go with the AFC he earned earlier this year.


----------



## Al (Sep 4, 2004)

Big congratulations to John and Sharon van der Lee and Shiner for making the Derby list! Shiner joins brother Rocky and sister Torri on the list.

Al Nelson


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

zydecogator said:


> Congratulations to Alan and Mel, qualifying them for both Nationals and to all who finished! Go Katie!





mitty said:


> That's an FC title for Mel, too, to go with the AFC he earned earlier this year.


We couldnt be happier for Alan,and his accomplishments...its too bad that he wont be able to compete in the National Open this year since he is one of the National judges...still one heck of a year


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Congratulations to Mike and Kareen Tierney on their amateur WIN with Katie, U.S. Miss America! Home bred from Jackie And Shaq! Your training group is so proud of you!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

zydecogator said:


> Congratulations to Mike and Kareen Tierney on their amateur WIN with Katie, U.S. Miss America! Home bred from Jackie And Shaq! Your training group is so proud of you!


Congrats on the win!

Anyone know the other AM places?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

huntinman said:


> Congrats on the win!
> 
> Anyone know the other AM places?


The other Amateur placements are:
2nd - #55 Shooter, Owners Pat & Debi Nichils, handled by Pat Nichols
3rd - # 12 Comet, Owner handler Linda Harger
4th - #47 Nike, Owners Paul & Sally Foster, handled by Paul Foster
RJ - #7 Turbo, Owners Bill & Gay Fruehling, handled by Bill Fruehling
Jams: 42, 29, 25, 22, 16, 14

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

zydecogator said:


> Congratulations to Mike and Kareen Tierney on their amateur WIN with Katie, U.S. Miss America! Home bred from Jackie And Shaq! Your training group is so proud of you!


Thank you! We appreciate you and all your help and support!


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Congratulations, Mike and Kareen, on Katie's win! That's just terrific! I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Kerry Lavin said:


> Congratulations, Mike and Kareen, on Katie's win! That's just terrific! I'm so happy for you both!


Thank you, Kerry! This win especially special to us since it is Mike's first All-Age win in all the years he has been at this game.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Thank you, Kerry! This win especially special to us since it is *Mike's first All-Age win in all the years he has been at this game*.


*That makes it like a fine wine... Worth the wait! Even better!!!! Congrats!!!!!*


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Congratulations to Mike and Kareen!!! Harry


----------



## cheryljones37 (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW! Way to go!! I'm so happy for you guys & Katie. The dill pickles are so good.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Very cool for Alan and Mel. Congrats Alan!


----------

